# GOOD LUCK KENBO



## CodyS (Mar 4, 2012)

Just wishing you good luck today on your new job! I'm sure you will do amazingly! Heck the day is already over (for me)!


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks very much Cody. That's very nice of you. To tell you the truth, today was a little overwhelming with a lot of new things to learn in the office. I managed to get out of there within 2 hours and get out into the field to direct some of the guys. I was in my comfort zone out there. Tomorrow is another day, and I welcome the challenges that it will bring.
Thanks again for the kind words. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2012)

The guys in the field are lucky to have one of them in the office now. It won't take long till the new things in the office and it's challenges will soon become a part of your comfort zone too. from my own point of view if I don't have challenges and new things to learn I get bored and stagnant. I hope you still find time to get into the shop to unwind, that's where I usually try new things and challenges.


----------



## Gene Howe (Mar 6, 2012)

So, the first day went well? That's a good sign. Although, It's hard to imagine any other result. I figured you'd get the job, and now, I know you'll do well.


----------

